# John Deere 2210 starting problem



## patractorman (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a 2210 that wont start...sometimes. The fuel sol only turns on when the key is in start position. I cleaned all connections and grounds and it works for a while. Battery is good. I think it may be a relay but dont know which one. I thought I read on here somewhere that someone moved some wires to activate the fuel with just the key in the on position intead of start. I think this might fix my problem. Hoping someone knows what I'm talking about. I just need to figure it out.


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

Could you please give me your Tractor's PIN number with private. Did you checked the magnetic switch. Perhaps Switch has failed or cut of the electrical connection.


----------



## patractorman (Jan 2, 2012)

It seems to be losing voltage when cranking and the fuel shut off will not open. When I clean all connections (battery and grounds) it works for a while. This problem is periodic. I want to make the fuel solenoid activate with key in on posistion to eliminate this problem in the future. It is just a nuisance problem and I believe this would fix it.


----------

